# "Amazon Aquatics" or "the last trading post"



## dw1305 (25 May 2010)

Hi all,
I called in to Amazon Aquatics <http://cgi3.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewUserPage&userid=last-trading-post>  (in Warminster) yesterday. Very well kept fish, and a lot of good quality kit (Eheim, Sera, Aqualog etc) bought direct from Germany and very reasonably priced. The owner (Mike) is a keen planted tank man and fish-breeder. He showed me the plans for an expansion, with a lot more with planted tanks (and Nano's particularly). I also had a look a the mail order part of the business ("the last Trading post" on Ebay), again very interesting, they are building up the in-house plant holdings. I was very taken by some very large Anubias plants, but haven't really got anywhere to put them.

Fish in stock included a few more interesting ones, 4 or 5 species of Apistogramma and some very nice Chocolate Gouramis.

I came out of the shop several fish lighter and several pounds richer (how many people can say that?), even after I'd  purchased the "Back to Nature guide to Nano aquariums" <http://www.warehouse-aquatics.co.uk...-guide-to-nano-aquaria-nano-tanks-p-5404.html> for a very reasonable Â£10.

Having managed to come out in profit, I've arranged to purchase some _Indostomus_ later in the year http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indostomus. This is _I. paradoxus_, but the other possibility is the very similar _I. crocodilus_. They only grow to about 40mm max., so they are pretty small.




and http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16915.

They are possibly a fish for the more specialised aquarist, but sound ideal for a densely planted Nano or shrimp tank. I'm hoping to keep them as a self-sustaining colony in with the RCS. 

If anybody is interested in them? PM me and I'll get a likely cost and when they will be arriving. I won't post them but I'm happy to "lodge" some until they can be collected by their owner. They are mentioned in this thread.
http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=10713 but I don't know how they got on.

cheers Darrel


----------



## George Farmer (25 May 2010)

Fascinating, Darrell.  Thanks for sharing!

Indostomus look very cool.  Ideal candidate for a nice nano biotope I reckon...


----------



## samc (25 May 2010)

i have bought some plants from mike via special order, they are always very cheap and great quality. 

them fish do look very cool little guys. i would like a few in my current RCS tank.


----------



## dw1305 (26 May 2010)

Hi all,
George wrote 





> Indostomus look very cool.


 I was actually going to say I wasn't interested when they were mentioned (I really wanted a male/harem of Dario dario or similar), but then I remembered your "3 spine Stickleback" tank (from the AGA biotope category). Quick bit of  googling about them and I was converted.
cheers Darrel


----------



## sanj (4 Jun 2010)

Ah so fickle... nah only kidding.

I saw these guys in the Waterzoo, Peterborough last weekend, teeny weeny things.


----------



## mr. luke (4 Jun 2010)

How much? :O


----------



## Fred Dulley (8 Jun 2010)

Darrel, thanks for bringing this to my attention. I hadn't a clue that I was so close to Amazon Aquatics.   
Only about 40mins drive.
The Indostomus have caught my eye.


----------



## Harkle420 (9 Jun 2010)

hi amazon aquatics is my local shop and i found it on my new favorate forum!  ! awesome and amazing in one word awes-zing  The owner is very cool and very willing to chat! He fills my Co2 bottle for i. i was in there the other day and a lady came in about a heron attacking her koi, he sent he to a garden centre for some netting. Alot of other shop i know would have sold her expensive anti-heron for "a billon dollars" a metre. very good shop worth a look if you in the area! 8)


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (9 Jun 2010)

I have purchased numerous articles from "The last Trading Post" via Ebay, prompt delivery, reasonable pricing. Well worth look.

Regards
paul.


----------



## Polly (22 Jun 2010)

> I have purchased numerous articles from "The last Trading Post" via Ebay, prompt delivery, reasonable pricing. Well worth look.



I have too, always prompt service and very good to deal with.  A friend bought plants online and we were amazed at the quality.

Can definitely recommend   

Just a bit green that I don't live close enough to visit the shop, sounds like my kind of shop


----------



## dw1305 (23 Jun 2010)

Hi all,
I've got some more fish (some sub-adult _Apistogramma cacatuoides_ pairs) for Mike at Amazon Aquatics, so I'll be dropping these off as soon as I get some time. I'll find out what he has in stock (plants, live-stock and kit), and I'll see if I can pin him down on a date for the _Indostomus_ delivery.

cheers Darrel


----------

